# Freddie Mercury Painting advice



## kidnthehall

hey all, i'm somewhat of a novice and decided to attempt to paint my first lifelike portrait. so far it looks like him, but for some reason he looks like he's about 25 years old, and in the photo he's closer to 43 and looks much older. anyone ever struggle with painting portraits that not only look like the subject, but also look like their age? advice is appreciated. keep in mind i'm not finished..


----------



## dickhutchings

My best guess is a bit of crows feet around the eyes. Maybe a little lightening of the stash.
Good portrait.


----------



## kidnthehall

yeah i was thinking of that.. the photo doesn't really have any wrinkles.. but i might add them in just for the hell of it haha.. i think making the eyes look a bit more sunken will help, and yeah the mustach in the photos has a lot more highlights.. i'll post updates


----------



## inspectorjavert

Damn! Thats a good portrait, and a great tribute to a great man. I just wanted to compliment you on your work.

I won't stop you now... I'll let myself out now.


----------



## M Winther

Leave it as it is. Skip the wrinkles. It is habitual among portrait painters to improve the looks of the subject. If you want to train wrinkle painting, paint Iggy Pop.

Queen's Sheer Heart Attack is among the absolutely best rock albums ever.


----------



## kidnthehall

inspectorjavert said:


> Damn! Thats a good portrait, and a great tribute to a great man. I just wanted to compliment you on your work.
> 
> I won't stop you now... I'll let myself out now.


thank you! i appreciate it


----------



## kidnthehall

M Winther said:


> Leave it as it is. Skip the wrinkles. It is habitual among portrait painters to improve the looks of the subject. If you want to train wrinkle painting, paint Iggy Pop.
> 
> Queen's Sheer Heart Attack is among the absolutely best rock albums ever.


hahaha no doubt, that painting would be nothing but wrinkles.. i was joking with friends about how freddie would love this painting because i made him look so young. i was really here asking if others struggle with this though. your features don't change much as you age, so it would make sense that a painting that only really focuses on features would have a hard time capturing the age.. anyway, thanks! 

also sheer heart attack is awesome, it has my favorite queen song, in the lap of the gods (revisited). i always thought queen II never really gets the accolades it deserves


----------



## kidnthehall

here's the update!


----------



## DefosseArt

i ame a fan of mercury, and you did it perfect! i like it ;-)


----------



## kidnthehall

thanks! i appreciate it


----------

